
Why some people get what they want, and others don’t - charlieirish
http://www.wisdomination.com/why-some-people-get-what-they-want-and-others-dont/
======
dplgk
> [life's] stakes have gone down, as has our motivation, but fear levels
> haven’t. As a consequence, people react to minor setbacks and negligible
> risks with an emotional intensity once reserved for being chased around by
> sabretooth tigers.

